# AEB to CE2 wiring



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

now when you splice the connectors off the AEB harness into the CE2, it doesn't look like theres much wiring, do you also use the CE2 harness as well such as my stuff from my ABA harness?


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

you lacking some crucial info here :screwy: but AEB to CE2 is easy breezy however correct me if i'm wrong but no mk3 ABA's were CE2  just OBD1/2


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

they have CE2 fuse boxes thats why ABA and VR swaps are easy


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

like do you just splice into the aba harness? I was under the impression that this just plugged right into the fuse box from the information I was told.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

to clear up my question is, I'm going to use my OBDII ABA harness and my AEB harness correct?


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Minor_Threat said:


> to clear up my question is, I'm going to use my OBDII ABA harness and my AEB harness correct?


Most 89 and up mk2,b3,mk3,b4 and eurovan are ce2 fuse box-wiring system, check out A2resource on this info. AEB harness is not plug and play system for ce2 system. Need to splice the wires to ce2 connectors( white ECM connectors). Yes you need to splice your OBDII ABA harness with AEB harness. You may want to search this first or become handy reading wire diagram from bentley book.


----------

